# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Blauwe teennagels en schimmel

## Red_Dragon

Ergens in april had ik 1,5 uur ietsje te kleine schoenen aan, waardoor ik mn tenen moest krommen. Nadat ik de schoenen uitdeed had ik blauwe nagels op mn grote tenen.
Ik dacht, dat groeit er vanzelf uit. En dat was ook zo, totdat ik vandaag tegen iets aan stootte met mijn voet (had geen schoenen aan) net tegen mijn grote teen. 
Dat deed me toch zeer, en nu is de nagel half gescheurd op de grens van het blauwe gedeelte en het 'normale'.

Kan ik het gewoon zo laten totdat het is uitgegroeid? 
Of moet ik 'm er af halen? Als ik dit doe, dan bestaat er dus een kans op teennagel infectie, schimmel dus.

Dus als die teennagel dan weer is aangegroeid met schimmel eronder, dan heb ik dus weer een probleem. Hoe zou ik dit kunnen voorkomen ALS ik de nagel er af haal?

----------


## Leontien

Van onze zoon blijft het onder de nagel (grote teen) zwart van kleur. Het is
niet meer te achterhalen of hij zijn teen heeft gestoten of geklemd, feit is wel
dat dit inmiddels ruim 3 maanden geleden is ontstaan, tevens groeit de nagel
niet.
Hij heeft er overigens niet echt last van. Ik had verwacht dat na enige tijd
wel een nieuwe nagel zou groeien onder de oude, dit is (nog) steeds niet het
geval. Graag uw advies.

(Dit heeft gebruikersnaam 'Gast' naar mij, Leontien, gestuurd)

----------


## Red_Dragon

Bij mij is het inmiddels over:
Een maandje of 2 geleden stootte ik 1 van mijn grote tenen en toen scheurde die nagel een beetje. (deze nagel was nog steeds blauw en groeide ook niet).
Dat deed ongelofelijk pijn. Ik liet het een tijdje zo, maar ik kreeg er steeds meer last van met sokken aantrekken waardoor het bleef haken.

Ook die andere nagel begon een beetje te scheuren. En die eerste nagel hing nog aan 1 puntje, maar ik kon nog niet zien wat eronder zat. Dus ik besloot om die eraf te knippen.
Eronder zat gewoon een nieuwe nagel die al na een half jaar tot de helft was gegroeid. Dit was ook zo bij die andere.

Dus dat die oude nagel van uw zoon niet groeit, kan betekenen dat eronder al een nieuwe nagel zit. Ik ben geen medische expert, maar ik zou die nagel nog voor een tijdje laten zitten ter bescherming van infecties.
Als er namelijk een nieuwe nagel groeit, dan is die erg kwetsbaar voor bacterien/schimmels die onder de nagel kruipen.
Het is dus belangrijk om die nagel goed te verzorgen. Ikzelf deed er eerst pleisters over.

----------


## Tine Struyf

Als een blauwe nagel los komt , verwijder hem dan gerust, er zit inderdaad een nieuwe nagel onder. Bang voor schimmels? Schimmels zijn sporen die zich erg goed voelen in een vochtig, warm klimaat. Dus als je de nagel niet verwijderd zullen zich eerder sporen nestelen tussen de blauwe en de nieuwe nagel als wanneer je hem verwijderd. Ga naar een p&#233;dicure, die zal je nagel netjes bijfrezen zodat hij niet meer kan haken. Ben je toch bang voor infecties haal dan bij de apotheker of bij de voetverzorger een nageltinktuur tegen oa schimmels.
Heb je donkere of zwarte vlekken onder de nagel zonder gestoot te hebben ga dan zeker direkt naar een dermatoloog omdat het kan wijzen op een bepaalde ziekte.
Tine, p&#233;dicure

----------


## Tine Struyf

Ook geen pleister hoor, als je dat er lange tijd oplaat is dat ook een broeihaard voor allerhande beestjes!!!

----------


## 123456789

2 maanden geleden waren mijn nagels te lang, vergeten te knippen, en met wandelen kwamen ze dus elke keer tegen mijn schoen aan waardoor er een blaar of iets anders onder kwam waardoor de nagel omhoog kwam en nu nog heel erg los zit. groeit er vanzelf een nieuwe nagel onder of niet? en hoe lang duurt dat?

----------


## Tine Struyf

De groei van een volledige nieuwe nagel kan 8 maanden tot een jaar duren. Als je nagel blauw ziet komt hij na een tijdje los en groeit er vanzelf een nieuwe nagel onder.
Ga best eens langs een voetverzorger, die kan je het beste helpen om de nagel te verzorgen. Als hij los zit kan hij door bv te stoten afgescheurd worden en dan kan je wondjes krijgen, groetjes, Tine

----------


## Ch3ster

Je moet gewoon naar je (huis) Arts gaan of ziekenhuis. (afspraak maken)
Dan booren ze een gaatje in. En als die gaatje is geboort komt er bloed uit en vocht dan zie je langzaam je blauwe kleur wegtrekken.
en je hebt er dan geen last van.
GAATJE BOREN DOET GEEN ZEER. HET VOELT NET ALSOF JE JE TEENNAGELS KNIPT

----------


## 123456789

dat is het probleem niet. het blauwe is ALLANG weg. de nagels zitten er alleen nog los van. zullen binnenkort waarschijnlijk loskomen....

----------


## Tine Struyf

> Je moet gewoon naar je (huis) Arts gaan of ziekenhuis. (afspraak maken)
> Dan booren ze een gaatje in. En als die gaatje is geboort komt er bloed uit en vocht dan zie je langzaam je blauwe kleur wegtrekken.
> en je hebt er dan geen last van.
> GAATJE BOREN DOET GEEN ZEER. HET VOELT NET ALSOF JE JE TEENNAGELS KNIPT


dat gaatje moet wel binnen het half uur gemaakt worden anders zal er niks meer uitkomen! groetjes Tine

----------


## hellboy

Ik heb al denk ik sinds sept/okt een blauw geval in mijn nagel. Bloeduitstorting dus. Alleen is dit niet over mijn hele teen (grote teen). Het is alleen maar aan de linkerkant tot en met de helft (verticaal). Ik vraag mij af of mijn teennagel dan helemaal blauw wordt of gaat dit vanzelf over????

Mijn middelste rechterteen was een paar weken geleden blauw en gisteren zag ik dat mijn nagel praktisch bijna losstond. ik heb er niet aan gezeten. Deze zal wel uitvallen denk ik.

Beide teennagels doen overigens geen pijn.

----------


## sweetyke

> Ergens in april had ik 1,5 uur ietsje te kleine schoenen aan, waardoor ik mn tenen moest krommen. Nadat ik de schoenen uitdeed had ik blauwe nagels op mn grote tenen.
> Ik dacht, dat groeit er vanzelf uit. En dat was ook zo, totdat ik vandaag tegen iets aan stootte met mijn voet (had geen schoenen aan) net tegen mijn grote teen. 
> Dat deed me toch zeer, en nu is de nagel half gescheurd op de grens van het blauwe gedeelte en het 'normale'.
> 
> Kan ik het gewoon zo laten totdat het is uitgegroeid? 
> Of moet ik 'm er af halen? Als ik dit doe, dan bestaat er dus een kans op teennagel infectie, schimmel dus.
> 
> Dus als die teennagel dan weer is aangegroeid met schimmel eronder, dan heb ik dus weer een probleem. Hoe zou ik dit kunnen voorkomen ALS ik de nagel er af haal?


Hallo ,
voeten dagelijks baden in een warm badje met isobetadine ( geel flesje om te ontsmetten ) en daarna lamisil gel of creme aanbrengen gedurende 14 dagen is het daarna nog niet over , ga dan naar je arts die zal je dan lamisil in tabletten voorschrijven en dan zullen die stoute dermatofieten zeker verdwijnen groetjes xxx

----------


## Sunneh

Hallo,

Ik heb al geruime 7 maanden last van mijn 2 grote teennagels. Er is namelijk een nieuwe soort 'dance' en daarvoor moet je tikken met de toppen van je tenen. Nu ja vandaag ging ik in bad en mijn teennagel begon los te komen ( hij zag er al geel en bruin ongeveer uit ) en die heb ik dan er maar afgedaan.. Kan dit mogelijke problemen veroorzaken en ben ik er zeker van dat mijn teennagel terug groeit? Er is wel een nieuwe teennagel aan het groeien maar hij ziet er redelijk kleurig uit.. 
Mijn andere teennagel, daar zit er al een goeie 5 maanden een zwarte/gele rand onder.. Begint altijd meer en meer te verdwijnen maar als ik een stukje van de nagel afknip stinkt het ontzettend.. Iemand die me kan helpen wat ik kan doen? Ik vind het beschamend voor mezelf.. 
Mvg

----------


## hjs

sinds ik voetbal heb ik regelmatig dat er iemand om mijn grote teen staat en die is dan regelmatig blauw en dat blijft maar doorgaan.

----------


## charlovesmj

Ik heb het ook, het is echt irritant!
ik heb het nu ongeveer een maand......
en ik ga binnenkort ook nog op vakantie!
ik denk dat ik, om het te verbergen, mijn teennagels moet gaan lakken...
misschien ook een ideetje voor andere vrouwen...?

----------


## magskuh72

de nagel van mijn kleine teen is eerder zwart dan blauw. Dit heb ik al zeker 2 jaar. de nagel groeit gewoon door. Nu zie ik dat de nagel van mijn grote teen ook zwart aan het worden is. Ik heb me niet gestoten en heb niet te kleine schoenen aan. Wat zou dit kunnen zijn?

----------


## gossie

lieve mensen,
die een vraag hebben over een blauwe nagel, zonder te stoten. Is dit geen vraag voor een pedicure.!!! en/of evt. een arts!!!
Hopelijk krijgen jullie snel antwoord.
Ik wens jullie veel beterschap en sterkte toe.

----------


## ikke1981

Ik heb 3 jaar geleden in Thailand te veel gelopen en heb toen twee blauwe kleine teennagels er aan over gehouden. Ze zijn er af gevallen en opnieuw aangegroeid. 

Nu een aantal weken geleden werd mijn teennagel weer blauw/zwart, zonder dat ik hem gestoten heb. Hij werd niet dik, deed geen pijn en laat niet los. Nu komt er ineens een grote witte plek in het midden, deze doet ook geen pijn en de randen zijn nog blauw. Kan dit een schimmelnagel zijn? Of is de witte plek een teken dat de nagel toch los laat? Is het nodig/verstandig om hier eventueel mee naar een huisarts te gaan. Vind dit zelf namelijk een beetje overdreven, aangezien ik er al vrij vaak kom.

----------

